
Why I Spent $1.5M on Our Domain - tckr
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/288629
======
tckr
He is reasoning that

> There are many copycat Sumo names in the market but by owning Sumo.com (free
> marketing tools for websites), we’re positioned as the original. We are the
> Sumo.com.

I can't wrap my mind around that a domain name will be worth the $1.5 in cash
plus all the work around acquiring, rebranding, etc.

